# Obama Promises Syria Strike Will Have No Objective



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

WASHINGTON -Attempting to quell criticism of his proposal for a limited military mission in Syria, President Obama floated a more modest strategy today, saying that any U.S. action in Syria would have "no objective whatsoever."

"Let me be clear," he said in an interview on CNN. "Our goal will not be to effect régime change, or alter the balance of power in Syria, or bring the civil war there to an end. We will simply do something random there for one or two days and then leave."

"I want to reassure our allies and the people of Syria that what we are about to undertake, if we undertake it at all, will have no purpose or goal," he said. "This is consistent with U.S. foreign policy of the past."

While Mr. Obama clearly hoped that his proposal of a brief and pointless intervention in Syria would reassure the international community, it immediately drew howls of protest from U.S. allies, who argued that two days was too open-ended a timeframe for such a mission.

That criticism led White House spokesman Jay Carney to brief reporters later in the day, arguing that the President was willing to scale down the U.S. mission to fit in better with the operations proposed budget of less than $500,000 bucks and may only take us, "twenty-four hours, thirty-six tops."

"It may take twenty-four hours, but it could also take twelve," Mr. Carney said.

One reporter yelled out, "That budget would not cover the cost of just a single cruise missile". Mr. Carney replied, "You shut up, you don't know about this, like us. We already own the missiles, stupid."

"Maybe we get in there, take a look around, and get out right away. But however long it takes, one thing will not change: this mission will have no point. The President is resolute about that."


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

If it has no point
Then what's the point and purpose of it?

He himself said its a civil war 
Therefore no other country should intervene


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> If it has no point
> Then what's the point and purpose of it?
> 
> He himself said its a civil war
> Therefore no other country should intervene


Exactly!! If there is no objective then why do it to begin with?? Does this guy even know what he says half the time?? Kind of like the "I didnt draw the red line" statement.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We the unwilling

*Led by the unknowing*

Are doing the impossible

For the ungrateful

We have done so much for so long with so little

We are now qualified to do anything with nothing

We are truly lead by politicians that are out of control with power....they are idiots


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very well put 220

just think how differant our country would be if another nation came to the aid of the south during our civil war

but none did because it was an internal civil matter,just like what is going on over there

untill the fighting crosses the borders of thier nation and has an effect for political reasons on another nation

no other country should intervene

we need to stay out of it,and so does every other nation

let it play out and see who wins and then decide if we want to have relations with them,or them with us


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm sorry guy's, this is actually a joke. It's a sarcastic article from the New Yorker that I added a little ad libbing to. We all know the govment is a mess. I just thought a little humor about the latest debacle would be in order. It was meant to be humorous, not ruffle feathers.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Obama is a fool, and has made a mockery of the presidential seat. I don't know how people put their trust in him for a second term. This is unacceptable behavior from a Commander in Chief, but not surprising from him because he has no military experience and no backbone. Retard Carney and Biden are more annoying and stupid then Obama.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

serious?

it was a joke

really sounded like something that moron would say

and it didnt rufffle my feathers

him getting relected already did that lol

but i still stick to what i said about the whole issue

every nation needs to stay out of an internal civil war


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LMFAO...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it is funny JT, kudos bro. No matter what, Obama has always ticked me off with his antics, along with his whole cabinet members, and most of the democratic family. Just like living in CA, every day of it ruffles my feathers. Glad I will be out hunting tomorrow morning to blow off some steam.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Let's send ICE T over there to put a cap in Assad ass...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

ICE CUBE TOO...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

"it is funny", bad typing. Agree totally Sneaky, it is civil war and there has been chemical warfare and gassing men, women, & children since WW1. Obama wants us to think it is brand new stuff and an unthinkable act.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Good pics AZ, I think they can handle it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ice t has got the coolest looking predator gun i have ever seen lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey, Ice cube can tie his bandana to look like a coyotes ears... when he's capin coyote.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220 thats awesome

where do i buy my tag at ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it's part of that freedom of speech thing............ :smile:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

220, you got me LMAO.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one. Had me going until I read post #6. But even still Obama is an idiot. Get all our personnel out of the area and bring them home. Let them fight it out for themselves just like they have been doing for thousands of years.

They been fighting so long, no one even knows why anymore.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

"History repeats itself" didn't we arm the rebels in Afghanistan? in the 1980's, "what good did that do?" Does anyone remember how that turned out? So the younger guys here understand what happened...


----------

